# RS4 (B5) 1/4 mile today



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Popped up to Santa Pod today for a few runs. Left early afternoon as it was stupidly busy and I really couldn't be bothered to queue up again!









Managed a 13.27s @ 108.72mph. Managed to turn up with 3/4 of a tank of fuel (why does the car drink it normally and then drink it too slowly when I want it to!) and I didn't have the guts to do too hard a start (I have to drive to work on Monday, so clutch failure would have been hire-car epensive) but overall not too shoddy - be interesting to try it with an uprated clutch, which is under consideration. Oh, and of course I need to go again when it's nearer 2degC, not 20 ;-)

I just pulled up Tim's comments from our last trip for a bit of V8 vs 2.7TT comparison ;-)



jampott said:


> No embarrassment with my best run of the day - a 14.55, which by the time I left, was (by a small margin, I'll admit!) the pick of the small crowd of us...
> 
> ...
> 
> The announcer was saying, at one point, that the assorted Lamborghinis, Ferraris etc that make the RWYB days only rarely break the 13.4s barrier - so when a family estate hits 14.55, I'm happy


I think I'm addicted again


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

nice going clive,good photo too


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Are you going to run the TTR?

Of course you are :wink:

Looking forward to that


----------



## A1YUR (May 7, 2006)

good pics


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Popped up to Santa Pod today for a few runs. Left early afternoon as it was stupidly busy and I really couldn't be bothered to queue up again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is about 1 second faster than my TT (Tim's at 14.55 is very similar to the TT)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm having the gearbox rebuilt on my scoob in the next couple of weeks. It'll be uprated to handle drag etc. I've never been that bothered before as I knew my existing box wouldn't handle the current state of tune and a drag start.

I fancy having a crack sometime. People with my sort of mods seem to be able to get into the 13s, once I fit a new turbo might be able to do 12s, but that is dependent on the driver and I probably won't cut the mustard.

Santa Pod is not far from me at all.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Popped up to Santa Pod today for a few runs. Left early afternoon as it was stupidly busy and I really couldn't be bothered to queue up again!
> ...


1 second over a 1/4 mile is a massive margin mate!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess you are right about this. In real life is very small, but in this context it is a different story.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

That's excellent, Clive.

IIRC I only managed 13.61 in my TTR


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> IIRC I only managed 13.61 in my TTR


The quickest time I remember is GTi Int 03, when you hammered John Roberts away from the line in his RS4. I just checked the vid of the sprint and you did 0-60 in 5.22 and 1/4 mile wass 13.61.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC I only managed 13.61 in my TTR
> ...


Some cars with NOS have achieved even better than this, but can't find any of the figures now.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


State the 'bleedin obvious' (said in my best Basil Fawlty voice) why don't you! Any other little nuggets of performance knowledge you wish to share? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


It may be obvious to you and some others, but not everyone.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC I only managed 13.61 in my TTR
> ...


can you post it up please


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Took a few mins to do, but I've chopped the sprint out of the original video for you....

http://www.kevinmichaelpowell.pwp.bluey ... oberts.mpg (right click and 'save target' please!)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

cheers kev :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice work Clive.

May try a run in the M5 at some point & try out this Launch Control the user manual describes, although it don't look easy with about 6 steps to follow for the perfect Launch. I think JC was right as i'd be lucky to break into the low 20's this way :lol:

Maybe just try a normal start & see how i get on.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

These seem like fairly consistant 1/4mile runs for standard M5's (not my times of course :wink: )

Hard launch i got 12.67 at 121 mph

Soft launch i got 13.49 at 115.23mph


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

But the question is Paul, will you *ever* make it to the Pod? ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> But the question is Paul, will you *ever* make it to the Pod? ;-)


It's always a possibility, it's just such a long bloody way to travel. I may try to tie one in with the next VMAX, as they're usually on a Sunday & Brunters is not that far from S/P so if their was a RWYB day on the Saturday i could stop over. Keep me posted when you're next going & i'll see what i can do.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> These seem like fairly consistant 1/4mile runs for standard M5's (not my times of course :wink: )
> 
> Hard launch i got 12.67 at 121 mph
> 
> Soft launch i got 13.49 at 115.23mph


The top speed is certainly VERY impressive!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i've seen an M5 do a [email protected] at the pod!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> i've seen an M5 do a [email protected] at the pod!


Do you know if that was the/a DMS M5 or a standard car?? I know this much, if i'm driving mine down the strip i'd be lucky to get in the 12secs although if the one you saw was standard then i guess as mine will be DMS'd from Wednesday then perhaps i'd have a chance.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I know this much, if i'm driving mine down the strip i'd be lucky to get in the 12secs


What can you possibly do wrong? No gears to change, no start to get right... come on man, no more excuses! ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen an M5 do a [email protected] at the pod!
> ...


don't know tbh but bloody hell when did you get a M5


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I know this much, if i'm driving mine down the strip i'd be lucky to get in the 12secs
> ...


What do you mean no gears to change??, the M5 is SMG not Steptronic. I've got 7 gears to change although i doubt i'd get out of 3rd down a strip.

Launch control has 2 whole pages in the bloody manual & it's that aggressive that you can only do one in a 10 minute timeframe & has 5 or 6 steps to get it perfect. It's basically a fully manual car but with an electronic clutch, as i'm learning when parking & reversing into the garage as you need gas & their's no bite when stopped on an incline  .


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Picked it up on Friday & i'm lovin it. If I loved this car much more i could be arrested  :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> What do you mean no gears to change??, the M5 is SMG not Steptronic. I've got 7 gears to change although i doubt i'd get out of 3rd down a strip.


Oh  I'd assumed you could just floor it and it would change up for you at the optimum shift point, at a shift speed set by yourself in a setting somewhere?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean no gears to change??, the M5 is SMG not Steptronic. I've got 7 gears to change although i doubt i'd get out of 3rd down a strip.
> ...


Me too. What a heap of junk. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You guys know nothing about cars :lol:

SMG is Sequential MANUAL Gearbox, nothing like Steptronic or Tiptronic. Their is a D/S option but it's certainly not what you'd call automatic. The RS6 is a genuine Auto box with a manual over-ride (the paddles & gear lever) the SMG is a clutchless manual with a sudo auto capability, but that's only really designed for motorway cruising, certainly not on fast A & B roads, round town or on track.

The changes when left to the computers devices are far from optimum, as the delay is about the same as changing gear in a clutched manual, so full SMG using the paddles set at level 5 or 6 is where it's at & thrown in Launch Control if you're really brave.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Definately sounds like a heap of junk.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It most certainly is :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

M5 gets its arse whipped on a standing 1/4 by a Mondeo engined Noble... (according to Vroom Vroom last night!) :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> M5 gets its arse whipped on a standing 1/4 by a Mondeo engined Noble... (according to Vroom Vroom last night!) :lol:


Maybe the M5 driver didn't read the manual beforehand! :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> M5 gets its arse whipped on a standing 1/4 by a Mondeo engined Noble... (according to Vroom Vroom last night!) :lol:


That would be a close to 400BHP Noble that weighs less than a Ton 

I'm not bloody surprised the Noble won, i've been up against a couple at VMAX's in the RS6 & stood no chance up to around 100MPH, however most are geared purely for acceleration & although can hit 60 in well under 4secs, can only manage a top speed of about 120-130.

Ps, they also smell funny & have a cabin that even a Kia Picanto would be shocked with. Defo not an everyday car :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > M5 gets its arse whipped on a standing 1/4 by a Mondeo engined Noble... (according to Vroom Vroom last night!) :lol:
> ...


I still want one.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I've never really liked them. They seem dated & given they use a 10yr old Engine, it's no surprise they have massive problems with them. Plenty of other similar style motors that offer far better reliability & performance.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I agree with you Paul.

Anyway if Tim gets his 120kgs into a Noble...it will then be slower than the M5, so you can win against Tim. :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I'm having the gearbox rebuilt on my scoob in the next couple of weeks. It'll be uprated to handle drag etc. I've never been that bothered before as I knew my existing box wouldn't handle the current state of tune and a drag start.
> 
> I fancy having a crack sometime. People with my sort of mods seem to be able to get into the 13s, once I fit a new turbo might be able to do 12s, but that is dependent on the driver and I probably won't cut the mustard.
> 
> Santa Pod is not far from me at all.


Got a Flat4, know da score


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Plenty of other similar style motors that offer far better reliability & performance.


For the money? I'd like to know what they are! Assuming you discount the likes of radicals and the fast caterhams as they are just lightweight go-carts, what cars would keep up with a noble on track? I would expect a Noble to spank a GT3 RS with no problems whatsoever.

Saw an M400 recently at Bedford and it looked lovely inside, and I mean TVR lovely (that wasn't meant to be a joke btw).

Still not sure if I'd spend my Â£60k on one though. I like 911s


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of other similar style motors that offer far better reliability & performance.
> ...


Carl,

I'm ever so sorry, i was confusing the Radical & Noble as regards build quality & interior etc. However i'd still be worried about such an old engine being the underpinings of such a car & neither a Noble (excluding the new one) or Radical would be on my shopping list. I'd not agree that a Noble could spank a GT3 RS. Never seen 2 together on track except at VMAX & then the Noble had the edge (only an edge) but as i said earlier it ran out of steam fairly quickly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think the Noble is devastating in short bursts. A compromise between the go-kart Exige and the more powerful TVR type car.

I couldn't think of much else to compete with it, but was going to leave it there 

I guess a few of the TVRs could offer it a run for its money in pure speed terms, and the Exige / Elise could offer it some competition in terms of handling, but I've always seen it as a fair combination of the 2.

Depreciation aside, it'd be on my list instead of (say) an RS4 or Coxster.

If only it had a targa roof.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The changes when left to the computers devices are far from optimum, as the delay is about the same as changing gear in a clutched manual, so full SMG using the paddles set at level 5 or 6 is where it's at & thrown in Launch Control if you're really brave.


So you're saying none of the five different "drive" modes are designed to offer maximum acceleration? What's the point of five modes if none of them allow a gear change any quicker than doing it with a clutch in a normal manual car? I really don't get that at all :? And the car doesn't know what an optimal shift point is??


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Crumbs...Â£32k










http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/73248.htm

What's not to like? 

W7 PMC - what's the problem with an old engine? Surely the fact that its been around for a while means that its reliable and proven...?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The changes when left to the computers devices are far from optimum, as the delay is about the same as changing gear in a clutched manual, so full SMG using the paddles set at level 5 or 6 is where it's at & thrown in Launch Control if you're really brave.
> ...


Clive, either i'm not been clear or you're missing the point (probably you :lol: :wink: ).

The optimum setting for a drag strip is P500 Sport (maximum power), EDC set to normal (damping control), SMG mode 6 or 7 for most rapid gear change, DSC set to barely on (stability/traction) run through the launch control procedure (hold the gear selector forward & wind the revs up to 7K then when the light goes green let go of the gear selector) this overides the traction control to a degree & dumps all that power straight to the tarmac with very little wheelspin. But bear in mind it's meant to be fairly tricky to perfect the launch control so this being the case change the DSC to normal, select 1st, hold the revs just above 1K & then floor it when the light goes green.

You can only select SMG 6 if you've disabled DSC.

The differences between setting 1 & setting 6 relate to the speed of gear change as you'd see in a manual. If you take a little extra time changing gear in a manual you get a smooth shift, if you bury the clutch, slam the lever into the next gear & release the clutch very quickly you get a judder etc. & this is the same with SMG. The time differences are probably less than .1 of a second but it does make a difference.

It's easy to understand & demonstrate but more difficult to explain. I spent some time today playing with the EDC settings whilst doing 75ish down the M6 & the change in ride comfort is almost immediate & quite weird really. Remember Clive that the car is not designed to be driven like an automatic therefore it's not set up to change gear at optimimum points itself. The car does a good job but it aint as good as the SMG where i'm dictating when the changes occur & the 6 different settings adjust how rapid & savage the gear change is.

Next time i'm down in your neck of the woods, i'll show you what i mean.

Believe me it's an awesome experience & i'm totally addicted.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Crumbs...Â£32k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carl,

As said above, the basis for my quality points were surrounding the Radical, not the Noble as i'd confused the 2. I agree a well established engine is not a very bad thing but when it comes to reliability i'd not feel overly comfortable ragging such old technology, that's not to say it is/was not good but i'd worry. I do also quite like the look but it just aint for me & if i was going all out to satisfy track addiction, i'd probably follow Rob's current form & take an M3 CSL & Exige as my package.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i thought this thread was about clive's 1/4 mile times!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I blame Carl for taking it off-topic :lol: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think it's turned into quite an interesting thread - I've discovered the M5 is pants ;-)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I blame Carl for taking it off-topic :lol: :wink:


Ha ha yes sorry about that!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

But I thought all the threads were about the M5 :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> But I thought all the threads were about the M5 :wink:


They should be but sadly no :lol:

It is an Audi forum after all  Cast your mind back to when you got your RS6, this section was littered with RS6 threads (as it was when i got mine) :roll:  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I think it's turned into quite an interesting thread - I've discovered the M5 is pants ;-)


Damn right they are :roll: :-*


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought all the threads were about the M5 :wink:
> ...


Absolutlely! and keep enjoying it Paul, dream car and I'd love one too. Looking forward to seeing it in action next week.


----------

